# NewEgg Scam E-Mails



## Kreij (Aug 24, 2010)

A couple of people here at work received e-mails "from" NewEgg saying that their order had been successfully charged to their Visa card.

These are not originating from NewEgg. It's some kind of scam, but the e-mails look *exactly  *like a NewEgg order confirmation.

Just a heads-up, as a lot of us use the 'Egg to get our parts.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2010)

could it be a coworker screwing with you guys?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> could it be a coworker screwing with you guys?



that would be interesting


----------



## Kreij (Aug 24, 2010)

They're not that bright. 

No, it's originating outside of our domain and coming in through our mail hosting.


----------



## Marineborn (Aug 24, 2010)

time to start holding down random people and tea bagging them and demanding awnsers this is the only logically conclusion i can come too


----------



## assaulter_99 (Aug 24, 2010)

Do people still fall for those kind of stuff? I mean its so blatant that its false, how could anyone fall for it? I laugh when I get these, the lasts one I had were:

1. A mail from hotmail telling me that they needed to re activate my account since they are checking all accounts, so I needed to give my adress, password, name details etc.

2. This one is actually funny, it was telling me that since the next world cup is in Brazil, new hotels needed to be built and for whatever reasons, some shady people needed ordinary people's bank accounts to shift money since they wanted to evade taxes or some other stupid reason. 

I am with Marineborn with that one, everyone who falls for these should be tea bagged!  Legit sites don't ever ask someone for such stuff.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 24, 2010)

I've seen a ton of these for Amazon as well the last couple days.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks for the heads up guys, i havent got anything yet but will let you know if i see a new type of email...


----------



## Kreij (Aug 24, 2010)

The e-mail was not asking for anything. It was a duplicate of a NewEgg order confirmation, but the links on the page did not direct you to NewEgg.

Many people see something that looks legit and click through to investigate.
That's where the problems start.

We have a NewEgg Business account here. The last thing I need is to have to strip viruses/malware off of the accounting computers for the next couple of days because they thought it was a legitimate mistake by NewEgg.

I am very vigilant about making sure any e-mail I click through is legit, but not everyone is all of the time.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Aug 24, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I am very vigilant about making sure any e-mail I click through is legit, but not everyone is all of the time.



Like the old saying, Curiosity killed the cat!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 24, 2010)

Haven't seen this one yet but my firstname.lastname@gmail.com account is totally barraged by all kinds of phishing and scamming attempts as well as general wierd stuff even with Google's excellent filters. Stuff for FaceBook accounts I don't have, bank accounts that don't exist, strange inter-office communications that may or may not be phony...you name it.


----------



## Newegg (Aug 25, 2010)

Newegg.com just became aware of a phishing e-mail scam disguised as an order confirmation e-mail. Newegg takes the security of customer information extremely seriously and wants to assure you these phishing e-mails are in no way affiliated with or originating from Newegg. We have taken immediate steps to verify no customer data has been breached and to inform the proper authorities. Rest assured your information is safe with us.



If you have received a suspect email, we strongly advise that you DO NOT respond, download or click any of the links on the e-mail. Please refer to our FAQ page for tips on how to identify and protect yourself against such attacks in the future: 



Should you have any further questions or concerns do not hesitate to contact me at Maverick.B.Iniguez@newegg.com or call me at 1800-390-1119 ext 25062.

Thank you. 

Newegg.com


----------



## assaulter_99 (Aug 25, 2010)

Jeez, newegg is now a member, or is this a scam? Rofl!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah I got one of these.  I checked my credit card before doing anything and decided it was just spam.  

Also, good to see Newegg cares and even made a forum account!


----------



## Kreij (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you, Maverick. We appreciate you coming here and letting us know you are aware of the scam and that all is well with our accounts.


----------

